# French (?) PSD demonstration



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

This link got re-posted in another forum, I'd been looking for it...anywho, it's pretty cool. I would not want to be some of these guys taking shots in these bite suits...and I can't tell if one of the handlers gets his hand jacked, too.

Anyways, enjoy. Such hard dogs coming out of such lame cars, though...what is it with these hatchbacks all these Eurocops seem to drive? 

http://www.sparta.cn/dl.php?fn=policedog.wmv&watch=1


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Is a sort of SWAT team, I believe.

90% here are hatchbacks, what else?

You have those enormous gastaking monsters of cars..but your gas is cheap.

Here diesel is about 1 euro per liter, benzine is about 1.50 per liter.

Ask Gregg Tawney about our nice gas prices :roll: :twisted:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Is a sort of SWAT team, I believe.
> 
> 90% here are hatchbacks, what else?
> 
> ...


Diesel? :?: :?: :?: What is this efficient alternative fuel you speak of? Are you saying that there may be fuel alternatives for Americans to consider beyond Saudi and Alaskan oil and heavily-subsidized ethanol? :lol: 

I just wonder if you all have to strap the dogs on top of the car. Or the crooks. :twisted:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

The two-dog attack was the first I had seen like that...is it often that more than one dog would be put on a subject?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I drive a sort of van with dogcar (litterly translation..don´t know if this a word in english) behind it. 

like this one










with 4 inside cages (built in)

and a dog car










which has 3 extra cages.

If I have a bigger car the taxes (paid by sort gasoline and weight of the car) get up. The changed the rules lately, I had a bigger car but that would have become unpayble (was 66 euros per 3 month, became 300 per 3 months orso)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice! 
We would call that a dog trailer.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah I know a few people who use dog trailers. One day someone came to yell at my trainer because he went to eat lunch for 2 hours with his dogs in the trailer... all the doors n vents open, water, in the shade on a not-so-hot day.... they called the cops, but fortunately my trainer trains the police K9's and sells dogs to them so he called the cops too n they sent some nice officers to diffuse the situation :lol: People just don't understand....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The SAR team I was on had a 4 dog trailer with a generator and it's own airconditioning. It was really nice to rotate dogs through it on a long search.


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

The video shows work by the GIGN (Groupe de Sécurité et d'Intervention de la Gendarmerie Nationale)

http://www.specialoperations.com/Foreign/France/GIGN/default.htm

More than a SWAT Team, they're akin to the FBI HRT (Hostage Rescue Team). Sort of a "super SWAT team." They deal with terrorists and the like. Yes, you do see a handler bitten by his own dog. He shouldn't be moving his hand past a prey monster at that speed, just after the dog has released a bite. 

Their work is classified so no one knows if they've ever put two (or more) dogs on anyone. At least they're not talking about it.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Lou Castle said:


> The video shows work by the GIGN (Groupe de Sécurité et d'Intervention de la Gendarmerie Nationale)
> 
> http://www.specialoperations.com/Foreign/France/GIGN/default.htm
> 
> ...


Impressive stuff, thanks for sharing that link.

Is it common for any "known" SWATish team to deploy more than one dog?


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

It's not "common" but many train for it.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Lou...offtopic...but did you ever work City of Industry? Just wondering about the crime there. I figured mostly theft, didn't know if the Asian gangs were a big problem.


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Lou Castle said:


> The video shows work by the GIGN (Groupe de Sécurité et d'Intervention de la Gendarmerie Nationale)
> 
> http://www.specialoperations.com/Foreign/France/GIGN/default.htm
> 
> ...


Hello Lou,
Did you notice the handler using some kind of equipment/stick to tell the dog to let go of his bite when the dog bites his handler ? Wonder what's that thing call ? Cheers.

Regards,
Colin


----------



## Doug Wendling (Apr 1, 2006)

Colin

They teach the dogs to out on to a tug toy, that is why the handler got bit in his hand. It is a very easy and effective way to accomplish an out especially with the Malinois. But that is one of the risks if you end up doing it to often the dog goes after whatever movement the handler makes with his hands, especially when the dog is cranked up.

Doug


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Doug Wendling said:


> They teach the dogs to out on to a tug toy, that is why the handler got bit in his hand.


Another reason I don't like to teach a dog to out for a toy.


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Doug Wendling said:


> Colin
> 
> They teach the dogs to out on to a tug toy, that is why the handler got bit in his hand. It is a very easy and effective way to accomplish an out especially with the Malinois. But that is one of the risks if you end up doing it to often the dog goes after whatever movement the handler makes with his hands, especially when the dog is cranked up.
> 
> Doug


Hello Doug,
Thanks for the infor shared. I thought the handler was going to whack his Mal with a lead paip for biting him in the hand.

What's your method of doing the out training ? Cheers


Regards,
Colin


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Lou Castle said:


> Doug Wendling said:
> 
> 
> > They teach the dogs to out on to a tug toy, that is why the handler got bit in his hand.
> ...


Hello Lou,
Are you in anyway associated with Sgt. Lou that wrote an article on Police Dogs Stake Out test that appeared on Dr.P's website ? If you are then, hello once again. I wrote you a few emails a couple of years ago regarding poison proof our working dogs. Does that ring a bell to you now ? Cheers.


Regards,
Colin


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Colin Chin said:


> Are you in anyway associated with Sgt. Lou that wrote an article on Police Dogs Stake Out test that appeared on Dr.P's website ? If you are then, hello once again. I wrote you a few emails a couple of years ago regarding poison proof our working dogs. Does that ring a bell to you now ?


That's me Colin. I'd like to say that I remember our emails but I'd have to lie. I'm old and suffer from CRS. I have a hard time remembering what I had for breakfast. Hopefully I was helpful.


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Lou Castle said:


> Colin Chin said:
> 
> 
> > Are you in anyway associated with Sgt. Lou that wrote an article on Police Dogs Stake Out test that appeared on Dr.P's website ? If you are then, hello once again. I wrote you a few emails a couple of years ago regarding poison proof our working dogs. Does that ring a bell to you now ?
> ...


Hello Lou,
Nah, age is all in the mind. It's ok if you don't remember a thing about those emails. Anyway, I hope to continue my learning here with you guys. It is a wonderful forum I must admit though. Cheers.


Regards,
Colin


----------



## Doug Wendling (Apr 1, 2006)

Colin
While I do not want to change the subject of this thread I will give you a brief answer. I use a few different methods to teach the out and I base the way I will teach the out on a number of thing based on the dog that we are trying to teach the out to, like age, drives of the dog, is the dog a problem outing dog already,etc........

I do use the trade off for a toy frequently with Malinois that have the desire to trade off, some don't it depends on the drives and temperament. I will say this you need to be careful and not over do it, but it can establish the basic concept of the out very quickly in a dog like this. Combing the trade with a properly time command and once the idea has set in to the dogs brain a light corrective stimulation (the amount of sitimulation depends once again on the dog) and it won't take much to start to minimize the amount the toy must be used in the out. But, I do go back to it from time to time in training. 

Doug


----------

